# Does anyone tie flys?



## HHH Knives (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, I was working on a awesome project that involved Badger pelts the other day. and I saved bunch of the fur that resulted from processing.. :knife:

I do not tie flys. Buy I know some guys do. Not sure if anyone can use some Badger fur. Or even if its desirable for this. but figured I would offer it to you guys 
If you would like some. Let me know and we will work out the details..

*NOTE.. Im not selling this stuff. I am offering it for free. Message me for details. *


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 24, 2012)

That is a very nice offer. People definitely do use it for fly tying. It's on my to do list in my retirement years. Looks like a lot of fun. I am sure you will make some people very happy.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 24, 2012)

DarkHoek (Harald) just got into fishing flies in a big way. I'm sure he could put these to use.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 28, 2012)

What about contacting a custom shaving brush maker?


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 28, 2012)

Shaving brush would be cool! I dont have a whole bunch but probably enough to do a couple of shaving brushes.. Im not sure what length the fur needs to be on a shaving brush and if this stuff would work or not? 

I have had a few guys on other forums ask for some so I will send them there's tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions. 

God Bless
Randy


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh dude that is a great idea, the shaving brush. I bet Butch would know a thing or two about that.


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 28, 2012)

I tie flies, salt water though and for bigger game so I think the badger hair would be a bit short for my needs. Awesome offer though and great re-purposing of something that would other wise be trash.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 28, 2012)

K-Fed, These look awesome, Thanks for showing the photos. I have some that is 3+" If you want some, message me your shipping info and Ill select some of the longest hair and send it to ya!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 28, 2012)

Typically, for a brush knot, you'll need about 60mm, and then it gets shaped, clipped (from the bottom), tied and epoxied together. That gives the brush maker tons of play in the brush to have varying lofts.
There are many grades of badger hair, with the soft foot/ankle fur being pretty highly sought, I believe. If it's soft, it should be perfect. If not, marvicide can take care of that.


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet that would be awesome. I'll make sure to take some pics of the flies I tie with it and anything I catch on them. Maybe a fly tying WIP perhaps.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Randy - Fly fishing is what I'm most passionate about, and I tie my own flies. I'd love to get some of that badger if you've got any left. That's a great offer - very generous! 

This is a fly I call The Super Model (all synthetic materials) 




And this is what they catch


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow that is a beauty.

One day I will learn how to fly fish.


----------



## mpukas (Jun 29, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> One day I will learn how to fly fish.



Be very careful... it's a dark and dangerous path with no return...


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya that is why I haven't gone there. Living in Wy, there is some great places to go for fishing. I would like more of a sport to it than just drinking beer.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 29, 2012)

I just wandered into the most random, amazing thread, no idea what tying a fly was, now I know. Thanks folks. Look forward to seeing some made with those badgers. I should show my father this.


----------



## add (Jun 30, 2012)

mpukas, you _fly fish_ for Northerns?


----------



## mpukas (Jun 30, 2012)

add said:


> mpukas, you _fly fish_ for Northerns?



f**k yeah! 

One has to be slightly deranged to chase those things in CO. There's only a few weeks out of the year when they come in to shallow enough water to target from shore. But you never know when that will be. I've spent years, numerous miles and countless fishless hours chasing imaginary pike. That was my biggest ever, about two weeks ago. 42", at least 20lbs, prolly a bit more.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice pike!!! If you ever make it up to MI, hit me up. I will put you into some amazing pike on the fly. I have been fly fishing for the better part of 20 years, tying flies for all of it. Also we have blue ribbon smallmouth streams and of course some world famous trout streams  Badger fur is a great hair for the back of giant muddler flies, great for pike and smallies


----------



## Cipcich (Jun 30, 2012)

I fly ties, on any windy day . . .


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a guy who's tied a few flies in his time. The "often imitated but never duplicated," Lefty Kreh. Taken on visit with him some years ago.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 30, 2012)

mpukas said:


> blah blah
> 
> *This is a fly I call The Super Model*
> 
> blah awesome fish blah blah



Wait, you call that the Super Fly?


----------



## mpukas (Jul 1, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Wait, you call that the Super Fly?



LOL no, no, Super Model

cuz it's hot & sexy as hell but high maintenance


----------



## K-Fed (Jul 3, 2012)

I like it. I use craft fur a lot for smaller bait fish patterns, and long synthetic fibers ( ep fiber as of late ) to tie bigger versions for offshore fly fishing. This is a picture I took several years ago after about 6 months of fly tying experience. When I first started I really tried to grab the bull by the horns because I didn't want to have to spend 5-7 dollars on a single fly.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome stuff! Thats a HUGE pike on a fly rod. Congrats. :thumbsup:

I have not put together the packages of fur yet. But plan to do so first part of next week. I have made this offer on 2 other forums :spin chair: and I will get all the names and info together in one place and send out some fur. Mike I set aside some for you as well my friend! 

"you call that the Super Fly?" :laughat: LMAO I stilt my coffee laughing at this comment! Too FUNNY!


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Here's a guy who's tied a few flies in his time. The "often imitated but never duplicated," Lefty Kreh. Taken on visit with him some years ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8302





That's a great shot. I used to fish the Keys in the 90's frequently. That photo reminds me of a lot of good times, Flip Pallot, Sandy Moret, Fishing with Alan Star out of Bud n Marys. Time sure flies by.
Just got back from chasing tuna on the OBX. 
We have some guys on Lake St. Claire here in SE MI that chase Muskies on the fly. 

Dave


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does that mean the fur will be flying Randy??


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 6, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> That's a great shot. I used to fish the Keys in the 90's frequently. That photo reminds me of a lot of good times, Flip Pallot, Sandy Moret, Fishing with Alan Star out of Bud n Marys. Time sure flies by.
> Just got back from chasing tuna on the OBX.
> We have some guys on Lake St. Claire here in SE MI that chase Muskies on the fly.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the complement. Here's another one of the man himself in his basement. After all, you gotta have a backup. And a backup for your backup And and a backup for.........




Did you connect on the tuna? Always wanted to take a yellow fin on a fly. Closest I managed to come was a seventeen pound albie. :cry:


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2012)

We had a pretty slow day with a Westerly offshore wind. Scortching hot but we picked up some Mahi and a 2 small Yellowfin plus one 40 pounder and one sixty pounder. Had a brief battle with a 400# Blue Marlin. No Big eyes this time which was a downer but we did have one crash the spreader twice. He just completely missed the baits. 
Last trip we hit three 130 pound NC citation Big eyes all at the same time and had 500# of Tuna in the box in less than two hours. I haven't been fly fishing in a while. Some where I have a photo of us with ESPN's Reel guys at Camp Bonaventure in the Gaspe. That was an awesome trip. 

Dave


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Thanks for the complement. Here's another one of the man himself in his basement. After all, you gotta have a backup. And a backup for your backup And and a backup for.........
> 
> View attachment 8399
> 
> ...



Why would anyone need/want so many reels? I can't even imagine having that many knives... Oh wait. No. Sorry. Still too many.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2012)

The american Badger or Taxidea taxus is not suitable for shaving brushes the Eurasian badger or Meles meles is the one that high quality shaving brushes are made from followed by the Asian badger Meles leucurus . 
Some pretty flies in this thread, I used tie when I was younger.


----------

